# signs of a failing condenser?



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't have quite enough gray hair to understand the ins and outs of the point ignition system. how does it act with a failing condenser?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have a failing condenser, you could have hard starting issues and you could start burning the points. You engine will probably not run as smoothly once you do get it started.... if it will start at all. The symptoms of a failing condenser may also be attributed to a poor ground or a compromised wire. Something to check on. Have a look at them points.

When was the engine last tuned up? I usually change the plugs, points and condenser when I do a tune up.

Once you figure out the points system, you may very well be blessed with gray hair!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I purchased it from a guy that rebuilds old deere. he rebuilt the engine and converted it to 12v, so I would assume he redid the points at that time. 2 1/2 very light use years ago. I think it's been going bad for a bit now, but I wrote it off as the carb not liking the cold. this last time though, it started failing when warm, came back for a bit, then ran down and died. it is now not starting.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be the coil if it's failing when it's warm.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Could be the coil if it's failing when it's warm.


didn't restart when it cooled off.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

maybe he didn't do a tuneup. it has old plug wires. found my old piggy back high voltage ignition system. that fired it right up and had it running better than ever.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

now I am confused. I have the high voltage ignition box installed. It fired right up, clean exhaust right off the get go, then started missing and the exhaust got blacker and blacker. I could see that the box was triggering while it was happening as well.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

more messing with it this weekend...I'm leaning towards a dirty carb flooding it. I hate carbs. I really should figure out a way to EFI this thing.


----------

